# Aquatic kingdom - Hawaii Shipment coming tonight 11/02/19



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

Potter's Angel 
Morish Idol 
Achilles Show 
Kole Tang 
Naso Streamer 
Orange shoulder Streamer 
Palani Tang 
Yellow tang 
Crosshatch Trigger 
Christmas wrasse 
Flame Angel 
Lemon peel Angel 
Black Tang 

905.281.1118
888 Dundas St E, 
Mississauga, ON L4Y 2B8


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey are you guys getting any BORBONIUS ANTHIA Thanks.

And price point on naso with streamers. And what size? Thanks


----------



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi good morning,
Thanks for your inquiry.
We didn't get any Anthias in this shipment.
There are various sizes of Naso's with streamers. Why don't you come into the store and we can work out a deal!


----------



## Xio (Mar 18, 2019)

What's the sale this week


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just wondering when you will get some smaller frags of euphyllia. Lately it's all large colonies. Would love to grab some more smaller ones like I did in the summer time.


----------

